# controlador de carga de bateria de gel y bateria auxiliar



## luisao2007 (Nov 15, 2007)

Antes que nada mis felicitaciones por esta web, que es muy completa y concurrida. Quedan muy pocos lugares donde la gente se reuna para aprender y enseñar, y este es uno de los mejores. 

Me gustaría que me explicaran como puedo construir un aparato que cuando el estado de carga de una bateria de plomo-acido baje a 10,5 voltios; abra el circuito e impida que los artefactos conectados a la misma sigan produciendo consumo de la batería de gel y lo hagan de una batería auxiliar de Litio. La batería de gel esta conectada a un panel solar fotovoltaico, que cuando hay sol, se carga de forma ininterrumpida. El aparato debe trabajar de forma tal que cuando la batería complete su carga (13 v) se vuelva a cerrar el circuito de la batería de gel para que puedan seguir andando los artefactos de la instalación. 

Desde ya muchas gracias, espero su valiosa colaboración.


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

Podrías hacer un pequeño voltímetro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/construccion-voltimetro-digital-2699/

Y después usando un comparador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-comparador-4449/

dependiendo de la señal de salida que conecte un circuito u otro.

que pensándolo bien se puede llegar a utilizar para esta selección. un puente H.

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=es&...=Buscar&sitesearch=www.forosdeelectronica.com

Y creo que ya estoy volando demasiado.

espero que te sirva.


----------

